# Sub Metering Products



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Can anyone recommend some good sub-metering products. I know of E-Mon, looking for some other options. In this case it would be to sub-meter a 60 amp 240volt 3 phase RTU only. 

Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not sure why you'd use anything other than emon.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

What are you paying for those? I've always used a traditional utility type meter


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

EMON, simple, easy to install, accurate.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Veris H8035, but not by choice it was an architect spec and they would not accept an equal. I always prefer the Emon Dmon


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

randas said:


> What are you paying for those? I've always used a traditional utility type meter


I guess you could do that. I've done that for standalone single phase loads. Sometimes it's easier to slap the CT's around existing conductors and mount the box with the emon dmon. 

If he installed a regular glass meter and can for this RTU, he'd have around 325 dollars in material, and at least an hour's labor. The emon is around 600 dollars for this type of load, and the install is much easier. I see it as pretty much a wash.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Emon it is then. $675 for one i want. No biggie. I guess ill charge an even 1k to customer?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Looking*

Sorry, still looking. 

Anyone use this one by Leviton ? 

http://esubmeter.com/product_info.php?cPath=73_78_79&products_id=233


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Emon it is then. $675 for one i want. No biggie. I guess ill charge an even 1k to customer?


Remember that it has to be fed with a circuit. Sometimes that can be a problem.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Sorry, still looking.
> 
> Anyone use this one by Leviton ?
> 
> http://esubmeter.com/product_info.php?cPath=73_78_79&products_id=233


My SH swears by the levitons.


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Remember that it has to be fed with a circuit. Sometimes that can be a problem.


I hooked one up a couple months ago to monitor a 3ph 480v satellite garage building that was stepped down as soon as it got to the garage. The emon dmon was 277v, there was no nuetral for me to hook up to to get 277 to the emon dmon. I called the boss & asked him what I should do- I was told to land the nuetral to a ground bar in the gutter near the xfrmer. I did it, but I didn't feel very good about it. I picked the 277 by doubling up 1 of the lugs on the disconnect that feeds the xformer. My boss had been to the job & ordered what he thought I would need for the install, he was wrong. I'm not sure if emon dmon makes meter that monitors 480v but it powered by 120, but thats we needed for that install to be right.

It is supposed to have it's own circuit & circuit breaker.


----------



## Claverton (Nov 27, 2012)

There is a cheap British one I came across, Northern meters or something. Can hook it up to the net somehow, Around 100 $ I think with a clip on CT. Oh its Northern Design


----------

